# Owner Financed Land in Woods County Oklahoma



## Backroad Acres (5 mo ago)

Hi everyone my name is Jeremy from Backroad Acres and we offer owner-financed land ( 3 - 8 acres) in Woods County Oklahoma. The property is just 15 minutes west of Alva, OK and 1 to 2 hours outside of Tulsa and Oklahoma City.

https://backroadacres.com/


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Would there be feral hogs thereabouts by any chance?


----------



## Griz375 (Feb 27, 2021)

TedH71 said:


> Would there be feral hogs thereabouts by any chance?


*^^^^^^^^*
Excellent question; is it somehow telling that there was no reply? I ask, as having years of successful solutions and hardware sales under my belt, the last thing I ever avoided was a question.

You might not give the preferred answer but it's best to answer *and* be truthful.

Just an opinion; feel free to disregard

*ETA:*
Had a spare few minutes so, I followed the link & checked out the property map - 31 parcels in all of which what look to be the 'best' have been 'sold'.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Griz375 said:


> *^^^^^^^^*
> Excellent question; is it somehow telling that there was no reply? I ask, as having years of successful solutions and hardware sales under my belt, the last thing I ever avoided was a question.
> 
> You might not give the prefered answer but it's best to answer *and* be truthful.
> ...


Unfortunately a lot of real estate ads posted here are "one and done" posters who never come back. They expect you to visit their website or contact them directly for more information.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Not that I want wild pigs where I am, but if I had them, there would be some interesting hunting and the cost of feeding my dogs would go way down. There's things that can be done with wild pigs. it's not 100% negative.


----------

